# prianha and angel fish



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I have 1 rbp left after most of them dies, so I wanted to change from gravel to sand. I didn't have anywhere else to put the 1 6"er I had left anywhere else, so he is in with my angelfish, and surprisingly shoaling with them, not chasing or nipping at them at all.


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

so when he has eaten all but one of your angelfish, what will you put the angelfish in with???


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sooner or later your angelfish will die...







!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Sooner or later your angelfish will die...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly and it wont be much of a chase.
dixon


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

angels are tailor made prey for piranhas.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol yeh i think your gonna end up with that same single red again.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I remember when kev first had his piranhas and we just had the one 80 gallon tank he put a angelfish in there and it lasted for along ass time then one day he dissappeared, and I asked kevin where did it go? He is all, well it got eaten, I was so pissed because at the time I liked the angelfish better and I named it and everything.


----------

